# Members of Dubai's Ruling Family are "Terrorist Suspects"



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So say's the BBC

BBC News - Kenya seeks end to visa row after Dubai rulers expelled

So I'd best take Kenya off my list of places to visit while I'm here....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Best Avatar yet Mr C PMSL


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

politics...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

jeez what is the world coming to...next thing you know they'll be expelling me from Jockeys for being a terrorist...damn 

Personally I loved Andy's Muppet avatar best...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well this is good to know - it never happened!!!!!


gulfnews : Ministry denies arrest of three Emiratis in Kenya


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well this is good to know - it never happened!!!!!
> 
> 
> gulfnews : Ministry denies arrest of three Emiratis in Kenya


Still dont think I will be holidaying in Kenya, not that I had any intentions of!


----------

